# Buttermilk?



## Janelle (Feb 26, 2008)

So I made some buttermilk (from the Fankhauser site) can I use that for cheese making? or should I just use the stuff I bought @ the store? I can't see where it would make a difference, but I don't want to waste milk :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

As long as your sanitary procedures were good you can use it for cheese making. I do it all the time, using the buttermilk as a mother culture, keeping it going for months.

Christy


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

I culture buttermilk for the sole purpose of making cheese. Personally I would rather use my own cultured buttermilk for the cheese starter than store bought. I would use up the store bought buttermilk in pancakes or cornbread.

Beth Zaring
Wellston, Ohio


----------

